# How are our Aussie friends?



## NicNak (Feb 7, 2009)

I am seeing alot happening in Australia.  From heat waves, to fires, to flooding etc.

I am posting to ask how you all are.  Hope everyone is safe.

:flowers:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 7, 2009)

Thinking of you all.


----------



## Mari (Feb 7, 2009)

> I am seeing alot happening in Australia. From heat waves, to fires, to flooding



I just caught a quick look at the news and it did look bad. Hope everyone is okay. :heart: Mari


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 7, 2009)

Ditto - thinking of all of you :heart: :hug:


----------



## Meg (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm ok here.  Hot, but ok!  The heat in Adelaide and the fires in Victoria and NSW are pretty incredible, I'm very thankful to be safe from those.  It's very nice of you to ask, and I hope that others who may be closer to the danger are ok.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 7, 2009)

Meg said:


> I'm ok here.  Hot, but ok!  The heat in Adelaide and the fires in Victoria and NSW are pretty incredible, I'm very thankful to be safe from those.  It's very nice of you to ask, and I hope that others who may be closer to the danger are ok.



I am glad you are ok Meg   :hug:  Hope the heat breaks a bit for you there soon.  Take care of yourself there.  Make sure you try to stay cool.


----------



## Halo (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are doing ok Meg and I also hope that the heat breaks soon.

Take care and crank that air conditioner 
:hug: :hug:


----------



## gooblax (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks all.
Glad to hear it's safe where you are, Meg.

It's alright where I am. There have been a couple of fires around nearby suburbs, but nothing too close. Made a bit of an evacuation plan, just in case.
Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear your ok too Gooblax.  Stay safe ok :hug:


----------



## amastie (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm fine also.
Not near the fires, and have plenty of airconditioning to keep me comfortable.  I rang yesterday when we had (I think) our hottest day on record - 46.1 degrees to see if there were still going to be rolling stoppages of electricity to conserve oin that but because the weather was to change dramatically today (and it has - much cooler) the electricity hasn't been cut off.   Fires happening in outer suburbs.  Not watched tv today yet.  I  must do to see how it's all going.

Thanks for asking


----------



## NicNak (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear you are safe too Amastie :hug:


----------



## Halo (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear that you are both safe, Gooblax and Amastie :2thumbs:


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)

keeping you our Aussie friends and your country men in my thoughts,:hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 8, 2009)

Glad to hear everyone is doing ok. :hug: :hug:  (if you want some snow you're way, let me know and I'll see what I can do for you  - I'm more than willing to share )


----------



## amastie (Feb 8, 2009)

Update on the fires before I go to bed.

It's 7,37am  Sadly, 108 people have been confirmed dead with more expected to be found as the firefighters are able to access where the fires are underway or have passed.  It is said to be Australia's biggest natural disaster.  Many more peole are badly burned and more without homes.  Half of Victoria is considered a crime scene because a number of the fires have been found to be purposely lit - a terrible tragedy.  It hasn't helped that we've had a number of days with the highest temperatures on record.  Many people are very angry that some of the fires have been lit purposely lit.  The government is making a million dollars available to the survivors and fund-raising has commenced with basic household items are being brought to local community centres to help people left without nothing.   Surprisingly, in Queensland, in the north of Australia, it is flooding that they are dealing with.

Those of us safe from the fires send all we can in the way of support and funds etc to help survivors cope.

For now,

amastie


----------



## white page (Feb 8, 2009)

:support: Thanks Amastie for the news up ! I heard how bad and tragic it is over there for you .  Thoughts to all victims and their families :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 8, 2009)

I ditto that sentiment.  I'm sending my thoughts to the victims and their families.  What a tragedy...


----------



## white page (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to say that I am so very sad that there is so much continueing  suffering and tragedy over there .  I so very much hope that it will be stabilized as soon as possible . hugs to our friends .


----------



## Charity (Feb 9, 2009)

Good to hear personally from you guys, just to know you're safe! I keep hearing more reports on the news... it sounds horrible. Be smart and take good care of yourselves!


----------



## amastie (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi 

online only for a very short time tonight.  Just popping in to say that the news isn't' improving.  It is filling all the newscasts, stories of many deaths (around 170 now and more expected, probably over 200).  Whole towns burned to the ground.  And so many started purposely!  *Big* support effort underway.  Apparently, even those people who had been well prepared for bush fires from previous experience were caught unprepared for the scale and the spread of this one so many more were caught than would normally have been.  A Royal Commission is underway to see what can be learned from this terrible  experience for future generations.

Sorry to be the bearer only of sad news.

For now,

amastie


----------



## Charity (Feb 10, 2009)

We're hearing quite a bit about it even way over here in the US, Amastie. I don't even know what to say except hang in there and be careful!


----------



## amastie (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Charity,
I'm not online nearly as much at present (just low in energy and going to bed very early but will be ok - I'm not threatened by the fires myself)
Certainly, the news of the fires is not good at all.  There has never been anything like it before here in Australia - we've certainly had our share of bushfires but this has taken very many by surprise by its voractity and speed.  Whole towns are wiped out and the country is pulling together to get help for those left burned and homeless - from a call this morning on the radio for pharmaceutical companies  to provide medicines and creams to a call for basics such as toiletries and clothing for people to attend funerals.   Tents have been erected for people to have somewhere  to sleep (the weather has taken a cool turn here where I live and in other places as well.)  In a way, that's a good thing for helping to still the fires, but it also provides another problem for those with no shelter.  I never knew how lucky I was living so far away from the bush.  I had always dreamt of living in the bush - but not now!
Everone is helping where they can.
All thoughts and prayers are welcome for those struggling to get through ut and, of coruse, those staying in there to help those still in danger.
I will answer only one more message tonight but won't be online much till I feel better myself.  Will keep you updated.
For now,
amastie


----------

